# Siemens Logo mit einer PV anlage



## atti1 (7 November 2016)

Hallo zusammen 
Möchte mit einer Logo einen Heizstab 380V/2700W für einen WW Boiler
und ein Heizpaneel 220V/2000 Watt ansteuern, dass ganze läuft über eine PV Anlage von dort der Überschussstrom verbraucht wird.

Die Schaltung soll folgender massen ablaufen:

Bei 900W soll die erste Phase eingeschalten werden, bleibt noch eine Rest von 96W frei bleibt die Phase aktiv bei weniger schaltet sie ab.
Bei weitern 900W schaltet die zweite Phase ein,  bleibt noch eine Rest von 96W frei bleibt die Phase aktiv bei weniger schaltet sie ab.
Bei weitern 900W schaltet die dritte Phase ein,  bleibt noch eine Rest von 96W frei bleibt die Phase aktiv bei weniger schaltet sie ab.
Stehen noch 2000W zur Verfügung schaltet das Heizpaneel ein bleiben noch 130W frei bleibt die Schaltung aktiv bei weniger schaltet das Paneel ab.

Abschalten sollte das ganze in umgekehrter Reihenfolge also zuerst das Heizpaneel dann die Phasen für den Heizstab.
Da es meine erste Logo Programmierung ist bin ich für jede Verbesserung dankbar.
Folgende Schaltung habe ich jetzt konfiguriert siehe Anhang

Anhang anzeigen Zotti.pdf

MFG
Hermann Atteneder


----------



## UNI (7 November 2016)

Hallo Atti,

ich selber habe so eine ähnliche Sache schon einmal umgesetzt. Leider kann ich dir die grad nicht schicken, da ich unterwegs bin.
Wie ich sehe nimmst du den S0-Impuls von einem Dreiphasigen Zähler ab?

Gruß
UNI


----------



## atti1 (7 November 2016)

Hallo UNI danke für deine Antwort,

Die Impulse kommen von einen drei Phasen Energie meter MBS Professional 3/75
Die freibleibenden Watt vor der Abschaltung  sollten so niedrig wie möglich gehalten werden.
Die 900 W pro Phase sind zwingend da der Heizstab 2700 W gesamt Leistung hat 
Das IR Heizpaneel das auf einer geschalteten  Steckdose hängt hat 2000 W Leistung.
Wenn du eine genauere Variante zur Verfügung hast könntest du mir die Schaltung wie du schreibst ja PM zuschicken oder wenn das geht hier ins Forum stellen.
Danke in voraus 
MfG 
Atti


----------



## UNI (7 November 2016)

Hallo Atti,

also das 3 Phasen Energiemeter kenne ich nicht, aber ich weiss, dass man sich mit 3 phasigen Stromzählern echt ins Knie schiessen kann.
Ich hatte vorher diverse Tests machen können.

PV Anlage erzeugt Strom.
S0-Impulse wurden gezählt und ausgewertet.
Logo hat den Stromfluss als Ausreichend bewertet, was er auch war.
Nun sank aber der erzeugte Strom, aber trotzdem zählte mir der S0-Impuls vor, dass noch immer ausreichend Strom zur verfügung steht.
Ich habe aber am Wechselrichter gesehen, dass das nicht sein kann, da der nur noch gut 2 kW erzeugt hat, aber 4 kW auf 2 Phasen verbraucht wurden.
Also hätte sich eine Heizung ausschalten müssen (hatte einen Heizstab mit 6 kw, also 3x2 kW).
Tat sie aber nicht.
Warum nicht? war die grosse Frage.
Bis ich die Lösung fand:

Da erst 2 Stufen geschaltet waren, wurde aus L1 und L2 jeweil der strom entnommen, aber auf L3 wurde weiterhin ins Netz eingespeist, und das hatte der Zähler auch angezeigt.
Ich hatte hin und her überlegt, und bin zu keiner Lösung gekommen, wie man so etwas mit einem 3 phasigen WR Lösen kann, kam aber zu keinem Ergebnis.
Ich bin dann umgeschwenkt und habe 3 einphasige Zähler benutzt, und siehe da, seit dem läuft es wunderbar, da ich bei jeder Phase genau feststellen kann, ob Strom eingespeist wird, den ich benutzen kann, oder nicht, und dem entsprechend auch mit der Heizungszuschaltung oder -abschaltung reagieren kann.
Die Heizungsstufen werden nur zugeschaltet, wenn jede einzelne Phase genug Strom bringt. Wenn auf einer Phase der Impuls ausbleibt, schalte ich die Phase aus, weil man nicht kontrollieren kann, wieviel Strom tatsächlich vorhanden ist oder wieviel mehr woanders noch verbraucht wird.

Gruß
UNI

Edit:
Ich habe dir mal eine Prinzipschaltung rangehängt. Im Moment schaltet nur die direkte Impulsabfrage die einzelnen Heizungsstufen an, aber man kann auch ganz einfach die Gesamtleistung oder die Leistung der einzelnen Phasen zum schalten benutzen, aber immer im Zusammenhang mit den Impulsen auf einer Phase. Die Schaltung ist für 1000 Imp/kWh und für 2 kW Heizstufen ausgelegt und berechnet. Bei einer Änderung der Werte müsste man einige Punkte anpassen. Außerdem wird nach dem Einschalten ein Heizstab 2:15 min eingeschaltet, und bevor er einschaltet 15 s verzögert, damit sollen schnelle Lichtschwankungen ausgeglichen werden, und die Schütze schalten dann nur maximal alle 2:30 min ein.


----------



## atti1 (8 November 2016)

Hallo UNI

Kann deine angehängte Datei leider nicht öffnen wieso kann ich momentan nicht sagen obwohl der Dateityp stimmen müsste (LSC-Datei (.lsc)
Habe das Programm LOGO Comfort7.0 installiert.

Das Problem mit dem 3 Phasen Energiemeter kenne ich nicht zur Zeit läuft eine Schaltung mit einer 380V/2700W Heizpatrone zwei Jahre schon ohne Probleme. Jetzt möchte ich ein Heizpaneel dazu schließen.
Die Impulse die das Energiemeter ausgibt und nicht der 3Phasen Wechselrichter von Kostal, werden von der Logo richtig verarbeitet.
ZB. wenn am Energiemeter 950 W Überschuss angezeigt wird schaltet die Logo eine Phase ein, am Energiemeter werden dann auch nur mehr 50W Überschuss angezeigt 
Am Energiezähler vom Stromversorger wird die Wirkrichtung Lieferung ins Netz ebenfalls angezeigt also wird kein Strom vom Energieversorger genommen.
Wie viel Watt Leistung gerade pro Phase sind kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich werde  meinen Hauselektriker darauf ansprechen wie er das Energiemeter verkabelt hat und was er zu dem Problem sagt.

Was sagt du zum Schaltplan und gibt es Verbesserungen.
MfG
Atti


----------



## UNI (8 November 2016)

Hallo Atti,

ich habe LSC V8.1 verwendet.
Am besten Upgrad runterladen und installieren, aber V7 unbedingt behalten!

Gruß
UNI


----------



## GUNSAMS (8 November 2016)

Hallo UNI,

hast du V8.0 behalten oder V8.1 im V8.0 Verzeichnis installiert?
Ich habe deine Datei mit V8.0 geöffnet und kann keine Hardware auswählen. Beim Versuch in die Geräteauswahl zu kommen, erscheint die Fehlermeldung "Fehler beim Laden des Panels".
Dann kann man nur 0BA0 Logos auswählen...


----------



## atti1 (8 November 2016)

Hallo UNI,

Habe auf 8.1 installiert jetzt kann ich sie Datei öffnen
Die Schaltung übersteigt mein Wissen bei weitem!!!
Wenn du mir die Schaltung für mein Vorhaben umbaust wäre es super denn ich bin weder ein Programmierer noch ein Elektrotechniker sondern nur ein ganz gewöhnlicher Schichtler in der Chemie.

Die Schaltung soll folgender massen ablaufen:

Bei 900W soll die erste Phase eingeschalten werden, bleibt noch eine Rest von 96W frei, bleibt die Phase aktiv bei weniger schaltet sie ab.
Bei weitern 900W schaltet die zweite Phase ein, bleibt noch eine Rest von 96W frei, bleibt die Phase aktiv bei weniger schaltet sie ab.
Bei weitern 900W schaltet die dritte Phase ein, bleibt noch eine Rest von 96W frei, bleibt die Phase aktiv bei weniger schaltet sie ab.
Stehen noch 2000W zur Verfügung schaltet das Heizpaneel ein bleiben noch 96W frei bleibt die Schaltung aktiv bei weniger schaltet das Paneel ab.

Abschalten sollte das ganze in umgekehrter Reihenfolge also zuerst das Heizpaneel dann die Phasen für den Heizstab.
Da es meine erste Logo Programmierung ist bin ich für jede Verbesserung dankbar.
Folgende Schaltung habe ich jetzt konfiguriert siehe Anhang

Mfg
Atti


----------



## UNI (9 November 2016)

@GUNSAMS:
Ich habe die Version 8 auch noch. Allerdings hatte ich ein paar Änderungen mit V8.1 gemacht.

@atti:
Ich werde versuchen das für dich umzusetzen, muss aber schauen, wann ich Zeit dafür habe.


----------



## atti1 (9 November 2016)

Hallo UNI

Wenn du das für mich machst wäre das super.

Wie du an meiner Schaltung sicher siehst habe ich nur einen Eingang und das möchte ich so beibehalten.Der Zähler gibt 10000 Ipulse/1KW.
Wenn du dafür einen Unkostenbeitrag verlangst und der nicht all zu hoch ist würde ich in natürlich leisten.

MfG
Atti


----------



## UNI (9 November 2016)

@atti:
Ich habe die eine persönliche Nachricht geschickt


----------



## GUNSAMS (9 November 2016)

UNI schrieb:


> @GUNSAMS:
> Ich habe die Version 8 auch noch. Allerdings hatte ich ein paar Änderungen mit V8.1 gemacht.



Im Anhang sind Bildschirm-Copys von den Fehlern.


----------



## UNI (9 November 2016)

Danke GUNSAMS für die Info.
Das ist ein Bug in der LSC 8.1, dass man nicht abwärtskompatibel abspeichern kann.
Da bei Doppelklick auf eine *.lsc Datei sich nun immer LSC V8.1 lädt, habe ich mir nun schon einige Programme damit "versaut".
Bleibt dann leider nichts weiter übrig, die nun weiter mit V8.1 zu bearbeiten.


----------

